# Hedgehog Tummy Temperature?



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

I bought a temporal thermometer recently and everyone in my house is obsessed with taking the temperature of everything.

I've been using it on the hedgehogs tummies, and both of my adults read 96.2 all the time. I read that normal hedgie temp is 95.1, and the temporal thermometer is supposed to give a reading a degree higher than a rectal thermometer. Of course, I haven't attempted taking a comparison temperature on the hedgies :lol: 

If you have a temporal thermometer, would you try it on your hedgie's tummy, and post your reading here?


----------

